# Times for GB Show Jumpers today ?



## LisaS (8 August 2012)

As above really, does anyone know what times (or the running order) of the GB jumpers today. 

Want to try and tune in to watch if i can around work commitments ...

Have loved it so far and don't want to miss seeing the next medal being won !!


----------



## partypremier (8 August 2012)

12 O'clock first round the 2:55 final round.  Not sure of running order.
But good luck to GB riders.


----------



## Taffytheone (8 August 2012)

Does anyone know the link to watch this online?


----------



## foxyfilly39 (8 August 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video


----------



## Taffytheone (8 August 2012)

Thanks foxyfilly39


----------



## philamena (8 August 2012)

What Mike Tucker would call the "Order of Go" (WTF?) is here!

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/jumping-individual/phase=eqx002101/index.html


----------



## JennieRose (8 August 2012)

philamena said:



			What Mike Tucker would call the "Order of Go" (WTF?) is here!

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/jumping-individual/phase=eqx002101/index.html

Click to expand...

Ha. That's what I've always heard it called at events in the USA... Does it not get called that over here?
ps What fun it is watching all of this live and having Team GB do so well!


----------

